
The $100k entry-level jobs in the shale-oil boom regions - Osiris30
https://news.efinancialcareers.com/uk-en/3001931/high-paying-alternative-to-banking-jobs
======
quaquaqua1
Have we already forgotten what happened in 2015? Guys out there were making
250k a year without a degree, and it turns out there were spending a lot of
their income in Vegas to cope with the demands of their jobs.

Then the world consumers of oil said "hmm actually we have enough oil for now,
we're not interested in paying such high prices."

And then the oil rigs, who needed prices at $100+ per barrel so that they
could pay their loans...

...fired everyone.

